# Help! Too skinny Italian Greyhound



## jwaltonfam (Jan 13, 2010)

We just got back from boarding our IG for 5 days and she is very skinny! 

I can see her hip bones, all of her vertebrea, and ribs. 
She has been on Raw for about 2months. 

How do I get some weight back on her?


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

She was probably just stressed at being boarded. Continue to feed her normally and she should gain back the extra weight. You don't want her to gain too fast.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Just keep feeding what you normally would feed and the weight will come back on in no time :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

yea i'd have to agree. don't stress out too much about it though. greyhounds are naturally pretty skinny. she'll put the weight back on.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jwaltonfam said:


> We just got back from boarding our IG for 5 days and she is very skinny!
> 
> I can see her hip bones, all of her vertebrea, and ribs.
> She has been on Raw for about 2months.
> ...


A lot of boarding dogs stress out to the point were they don't eat when they are boarding. I used to work at a boarding/daycare facility and when the dogs were checking out, the owners would ask why they were so skinny.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't increase her food too much because it might make her sick. Do you know if they had her on raw while boarding or was she on kibble?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I wouldn't increase the amount any. If X amount of food supported a weight of Y, then it will in the future. Just feed her what you were and she will soon weigh what she did.


----------

